# Crate Size? ***Updated with pic!***



## bamcisman

Hey everyone! After a year of lurking on this board I'm finally going to get my first Vizsla! The litter was born last night and I'll be getting a male eight weeks from now! My wife and I are beyond excited! 

I guess my first question is what size crate will be good for my V? I'm not sure between these two dimensions: 
36L x 22W x 25H (says its for dogs up to 70 lbs)
42L x 28W x 30H (says its for dogs up to 90 lbs)

So there it is. Also, any input and tips for a first time Vizsla owner are VERY welcome! My wife and I are young and active, have zero kids and no other pets in the house. I've researched the breed for about two years now. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Chilli monster

*Re: Crate Size?*

We got 42" for our girl, so if you want to have a crate for months then for male 42" will be just fine, just need divider for the first few months to keep it small for the housebreaking purpose.

I think 36" will be too small... even in 42" Chilli almost touch the top when her big bedding is inside..and she is 23.5" tall so max for girls...

remember to post some pictures when your boy will arrive and Congratulations!!!


----------



## mswhipple

*Re: Crate Size?*

bamcisman, congratulations on the birth of your furbaby! Can't help you with the crate question. I had one but donated it to a local rescue group. Willie, my rescued Vizsla, doesn't use a crate. He is such a good boy, he doesn't need one. 

p.s. Get ready to meet the most playful dog in the world...


----------



## minnere

*Re: Crate Size?*

I agree with Chilimonster that 42 is the best option. Before we got Pacer, we went to the pet store and told them what breed of dog we were going to be getting and they told us the 36 would be ok. We've since had to buy a second crate because Pacer can't sit or stand up in the 36. If it has one of those dividers that comes with it, that's the best way to go because you can make it bigger as the pup grows.


----------



## RubyRoo

*Re: Crate Size?*

I ended up getting the 36 instead of the 42. Ruby is only 13 weeks right now and she is using not even half of it yet with the divider up. She was the runt of the litter and is smaller still compared to her litter mates and her mother was petite. If not, then I guess we will have to get another one when she is older.

Congrats - get ready for the craziness!!!!!


----------



## bamcisman

*Re: Crate Size?*

Thanks everyone! I figured 25" high would be a little snug especially for a male. I will definitely post pics when I pick him up and I'll be asking more questions along the way I am sure.


----------



## Macaroni

*Re: Crate Size?*

We got a 36 - or Large, for our guy. But I'd ask your breeder, they'll have a better idea of what size your dog will end up being. 

Congrats...they're the best!


----------



## Linescreamer

*Re: Crate Size?*

Go with the 42" and make sure you get the wire crates that fold up like a suitcase. I have taken it with me all the time. Copper is at home in his crate wherever we are. It must come with a divider also. There are many other threads for you to read on how to prepare for a new pup. Things like Voldhard tests, first day activities etc...


----------



## Lukesmama

*Re: Crate Size?*

We had a 36in one when we first got Luke at 8 weeks. We put a partition and moved it back as he got bigger. 
At 10 months he is quite BIG, but comfy in a 40 L x 27W x 36H


----------



## Kobi

*Re: Crate Size?*

This is what I have, and I would recommend it:

http://www.amazon.com/Midwest-Life-...T3ME/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1303181305&sr=8-1

If Kobi is sitting in his crate (in the sit position) his head almost touches the top. He's 8 months old. I don't think he'd be quite as comfortable in a smaller crate.


----------



## bamcisman

Here's a picture of our V! We ended up having the opportunity to have the first pick female (we originally wanted a female) so we jumped on it! Her name will be Carly and in the pic she is 4 weeks old. The sire is so handsome and has a great temperament. Same with the mama. My wife and I can hardly wait!


----------



## Kobi

Awwww she's so cute


----------



## JillandDan

We spoke with our breeder prior to purchasing a crate. She told us to go with a 36". We also bought the wire one that folds up with the divider panel. It goes with us everywhere as well. 
Carly is so adorable!!


----------



## KashagLake

Aww shes soo cute!!!!!


----------



## jammin

Oh dear, she's adorable!!


----------



## kellygh

Carly is precious! Congrats! We travel with a 36" crate; however, a friend gave us a 42" which we use at home. Pumpkin is more comfortable in the 42". She is no where near 90lbs, but I think pound recommendations can be deceiving. It does not account for the set of legs on our V girl ;D


----------



## sarahaf

Very cute! We have the exact same one as Kobi.


----------



## bamcisman

here's a pic of Carly at 7 weeks. We pick her up THIS SATURDAY! My wife and I are so excited.


----------



## Linescreamer

When her paws hit the ground at your place, make sure it is where she will be peeing the rest of her life!


----------



## Carolinesmith333

Congrats! Listen i got my babie the biggest crate its like a hotel room. He has never had an accident in the house from day one. I no longer use the crate and i have two one at home and one down the shore. He is now a 11/2 and he is the best thing that ever happen to us. I am a bank manager and my fiance owns commercial construction company so we work all the time. He has adapted to our schedule and fits in our life. we have no children yet. Maximus is my baby, no doubt about it and i even put sweaters on him and jackets because he is a heat seeker. I hope yours (which looks like a Vizsla for sure) swims. Its the best exercise for them. Maximus should enter a Frisbee contest he is that good. He does OCD a little bit and i have to put it away. You decide whats good for your dog. They are fabulous and i was a boxer girl all my life, now i am a Vizsla girl. Good luck.


----------



## mswhipple

Oh... Carly is a heartbreaker, all right!! You are going to love having a Vizsla in your family.


----------



## Macaroni

Think Mac has outgrown his crate??????? haha


----------



## orconectes

We had a 42" and are DOWNSIZING to a 36" Our girl is 45 lbs. Long legs and all, the 42" is VERY big. Just something to think about.


----------

